# OMG Family Guys FURRY!!!



## SailorYue (Sep 27, 2009)

someone tell me your watching/watched tonights Family guy! Stewie and Brian explore multiple universes and one universe they end up with is that the animals are anthropomorphic and all humans are pets XD its hilarious. 2 thumbs up for Seth McFarlane for thinking this up


----------



## Zhael (Sep 27, 2009)

...Ignoring the fact that Brian is a furry? :3


----------



## Dass (Sep 27, 2009)

Seth Macfarlane sucks and is a prick.

Although he is also a genius, as he is selling his three crap shows he puts minimal effort into at huge profit.

That will be all (for now).


----------



## Zhael (Sep 27, 2009)

Dass said:


> Seth Macfarlane sucks and is a prick.
> 
> Although he is also a genius, as he is selling his three crap shows he puts minimal effort into at huge profit.
> 
> That will be all (for now).


Family Guy was good; it's now crap.
American Dad is great; it will end up crap at some point.
The Cleaveland Show will be utter shit. Period.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 27, 2009)

LYK OMG IT'S A FURRY SHOW LOLZ!!!!!!


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 27, 2009)

Dass said:


> Seth Macfarlane sucks and is a prick.
> 
> Although he is also a genius, as he is selling his three crap shows he puts minimal effort into at huge profit.
> 
> That will be all (for now).



Oh god, there's a _third_ show now?


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 27, 2009)

heh, when Dog-Joe "caught" (real) Stewie he used a ball gag XD

as for Brian... that doesnt really count cuz he doesnt have a humanoid face. he's just a dog that talks and drinks.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 27, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh god, there's a _third_ show now?



The Cleaveland Show


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 27, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> The Cleaveland Show



FFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 27, 2009)

can we just talk about the furryness of tonights episode instead of the other 2 crappy shows


----------



## Dass (Sep 27, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> can we just talk about the furryness of tonights episode instead of the other 2 crappy shows



I ain't talkin' 'bout the other two crappy shows, I'm angry about them all equally. And the prick who makes them.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 27, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> FFFFFFFUUUUUUU



yep, he got his own show, i think he will be back across the street from Peter by the end of the first season, and thats being generous with time.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 27, 2009)

Wiki says he'll pop back in from time to time on Family Guy...
it'll be the near same thing, except his neighbors are apparently anthropomorphic bears... wut?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Wiki says he'll pop back in from time to time on Family Guy...
> it'll be the near same thing, except his neighbors are apparently anthropomorphic bears... wut?



i found that to be humorus.


----------



## Dass (Sep 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Wiki says he'll pop back in from time to time on Family Guy...
> it'll be the near same thing, except his neighbors are apparently anthropomorphic bears... wut?



...
(Faith in humanity waning)


----------



## PaulShepherd (Sep 27, 2009)

lol I found it funny too. xD


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Wiki says he'll pop back in from time to time on Family Guy...
> it'll be the near same thing, except his neighbors are apparently anthropomorphic bears... wut?


yeah. a family of anthormorphic canadian brown bears, a dwarf who lives with his mom and a red-neck who hates blacks except his neighbor Donna. (the "nw wife"'s daughter is a black version of Hayley from American Dad >.>

the worse thing is suddenly Cleavlend JR is a fat kid with glasses and very lethargic, while in the eraly episodes of FG he was a hyper-active kid with ADHD.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 27, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> yeah. a family of anthormorphic canadian brown bears, a dwarf who lives with his mom and a red-neck who hates blacks except his neighbor Donna. (the "nw wife"'s daughter is a black version of Hayley from American Dad >.>
> 
> the worse thing is suddenly Cleavlend JR is a fat kid with glasses and very lethargic, while in the eraly episodes of FG he was a hyper-active kid with ADHD.



that was him, i thought he dissappeared, Cleaveland didnt have him, nor did Lauraetta.


----------



## Dass (Sep 27, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> yeah. a family of anthormorphic canadian brown bears, a dwarf who lives with his mom and a red-neck who hates blacks except his neighbor Donna. (the "nw wife"'s daughter is a black version of Hayley from American Dad >.>
> 
> the worse thing is suddenly Cleavlend JR is a fat kid with glasses and very lethargic, while in the eraly episodes of FG he was a hyper-active kid with ADHD.



Still waning...


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 27, 2009)

he went and got fat and bad vision (neither Loretta nor Cleavlend wear glasses)

McFarland seems to be playing on the steriotype that all fat people need glases 

my fav part of the ep was when Stewie mae a crack at Robot Chicken and Chris (aka Seth Green) cursed at him XD. sure i luve R-C but its still funny.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 28, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> he went and got fat and bad vision (neither Loretta nor Cleavlend wear glasses)
> 
> McFarland seems to be playing on the steriotype that all fat people need glases
> 
> my fav part of the ep was when Stewie mae a crack at Robot Chicken and Chris (aka Seth Green) cursed at him XD. sure i luve R-C but its still funny.



"Those shows existed!"

I actually liked tonight's Family Guy. Blaming that on the fact that I'm a sucker for alternate universe stuff (was too young to appreciate Sliders when it aired, sadly).

As for The Cleveland Show, I really wanted it to be decent, but then the cutaways started and I realized it was just Family Guy dunked in chocolate. Don't be surprised if we get news of Mike Judge hanging himself.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 28, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> McFarland seems to be playing on the steriotype that all fat people need glases


 
Chris doesn't wear glasses. He's just a fatass. :V

Prediction: Two episodes of the Cleveland Show, and it'll be gone.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 28, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Prediction: Two episodes of the Cleveland Show, and it'll be gone.



No such luck. It was renewed for a second season *before the pilot even aired*. That sound you just heard was every King of the Hill fan out there crying out in anger in unison.

(Seriously, I'm not kidding.)


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

This has been done on shows before :V

It's not original.


----------



## Dass (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> This has been done on shows before :V
> 
> It's not original.



And you expect originality from Family Guy?


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Dass said:


> And you expect originality from Fairly Godawful?



Huh, what?


----------



## Dass (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Huh, what?



Family Guy.

That insult embarrasses me. I'll forget I wrote it. And edit it to the actual title.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 28, 2009)

While this has been done to death before, I think the best ever would be what Day of the Tentacle did.


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

Family Guy was good; it's now crap.
American Dad is great; it will end up crap at some point.
__________________
[FONT=&quot]movie downloads[/FONT]


----------



## Stahi (Sep 30, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> a red-neck who hates blacks except his neighbor Donna.



Which is pretty funny as Kevin Michael Richardson is voicing him, ALONG with Cleveland Jr.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Michael_Richardson


----------

